
Chinese academic suspended for copying programming language - maxbaines
https://www.ft.com/content/585b70fa-3c40-11ea-a01a-bae547046735
======
maxbaines
[https://on.ft.com/2NXFFvg](https://on.ft.com/2NXFFvg)

------
duxup
Hard to imagine copying from Python and thinking that nobody would notice...

